# Kawasaki Prairie 360 4x4 issue



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

I am having some issues trying to get this thing to turn over. It cranks just fine, brand new battery, and air filter, but will not turn over. My next step would be to check/replace the sprak plug, and check the carbs, am I on the right track here...

Thanks.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm not a mechanic, but we have 4wheelers at the ranch and are always doing something. Be sure the fuel petcock is turned to on. We shut ours off and run them dry each trip. A shot of starter fluid near the air intake should help, if ya have spark. If it's been sitting up w/ old fuel, it's probably carb related.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sure you have checked but make sure the kill switch on the handlebar is in the run position. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you getting any sort of response when hitting the ignition? Clicking, etc? Or is it just a dead duck?


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

It is cranking, but will not turn over.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

IS this a carb or EFI model? How long has it been sitting?

Drain tank and add new

If carb, drain bowl and inspect on bottom of carb bowl for debris or clogged jet

Check fuses, Replace spark plug, Check fire and cranking while removed and grounding plug

Check spark plug boot and coil/wire to stator


Double check all starting procedures, kill switch, etc


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

DuckMendenhall said:


> It is cranking, but will not turn over.


To me cranking & turning over is the same thing. If the engine is actually rotating when you try to start it, check spark. Someone already mentioned the handlebar on/off switch. Go from there, it you are getting spark, we'll look at fuel.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Pull the air filter and pour a little gas in the throat of the carb. Get it primed up and it should go.
Had a guy at the lease that we had to do that to his if he let it sit for more than a couple weeks.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

I have one also. Pull the air filter off and cover the hole with your hand while cranking. This forces it to pull more gas through the carb. The 360 has a cold start problem and I wish someone could tell me how to fix it. Oh you might want to wear a glove in case it pops back through the carb,although this has never happened to me.


----------

